# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > خبر: اختفاء در فضای سایبری ( پنهان سازی فعالیت ها در فضای مجازی )

## Nima NT

دوره اختفاء در فضای سایبری در مورخه 29 شهریور 98 به صورت آنلاین در بستر Evand.ir برگزار میگردد.




> *هدف از آموزش دوره*شما طی این دوره خواهید آموخت چگونه از فضای اینترنت، شبکه های اجتماعی و … برای مقاصد خود ( مقاصد آفندی یا پدافندی ) استفاده کرده بدون آنکه ردپایی از شما باقی مانده و کسی قادر به شناسایی فعالیت های صورت گرفته شده توسط شما باشد.
> *پیش نیاز های این دوره آموزشی*
> لازم است دانشجو قبل از شرکت در این دوره با مفاهیم اولیه شبکه اعم از نحوه انتقال اطلاعات، لایه های شبکه، نحوه آدرس دهی، پروتکل های رمزنگاری ارتباطات شبکه (***) آشنایی ابتدایی داشته باشد.
> *سرفصل دوره :*مقدمه و معرفی دورهایمن سازی سیستم عاملایزوله کردن محیط عملیاتیمعرفی اجمالی سیستم های رمزنگاریرمزنگاری عادی و رمزنگاری نظامی، تفاوت در چیست ؟ساختار زیربنایی ارتباطات اینترنتی در کشورهای مختلفمعرفی سامانه های نظارتی و حفاظتی پیشرفته (شنود ارتباطات نظامی)رمزنگاری ارتباطات اینترنتی – بررسی روشهای مرسوم داخلیپنهان سازی و مبهم سازی ارتباطات اینترنتیایمن سازی ارتباطات اینترنتی مبتنی بر پست الکترونیکایمن سازی مکاتبات مبتنی بر پیام کوتاهاستفاده از سیستم TOR و نحوه تنظیم صحیح آنایجاد شبکه TOR خصوصیمقابله با Fake-Bridges در شبکه TORراه اندازی پروکسی های عنکبوتیاینترنت ماهواره ای – روشهای جلوگیری از شناساییسرورهای یکبار مصرفایجاد شبکه رادیویی شخصی برای تبادل اطلاعاتامحاء اطلاعات و الگوریتم های مناسب آننهان نگاری اطلاعات (مخفی سازی اطلاعات محرمانه بین اطلاعات در ظاهر قانونی)مسدود سازی شنود مخابراتی – GSM , GPS Jamming




*کسب اطلاعات بیشتر و ثبت نام : https://evand.com/events/cyberanonymity*

----------

